# Creepy Victorian Christmas Cards



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2019)

Some of these are very disturbing, but I guess they were popular at the time.

















https://www.amusingplanet.com/2019/12/creepy-victorian-christmas-cards.html


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 29, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Some of these are very disturbing, but I guess they were popular at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last one resembles a type of Krampus.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 30, 2019)

This poor guy is in a little hot water!


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 30, 2019)

I wonder if these types of cards harken back to the mostly forgotten tradtion of telling ghost stories on Christmas Eve. 

Mamillius proclaims, “A sad tale’s best for winter.”


----------



## Wren (Dec 30, 2019)

Victorian New Years cards weren’t any  better !!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 30, 2019)

You think _these _are creepy .. then there's the Victorian "memento mori" photographs


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2019)

What was wrong with them?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 30, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> What was wrong with them?


sexually repressed


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2019)

Pinky said:


> You think _these _are creepy .. then there's the Victorian "memento mori" photographs


I can't look at those!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 30, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I can't look at those!


Smart move.  I did.  Wish I didn't.


----------



## Wren (Dec 30, 2019)

Of course, I had to, didn’t I ? Ewwwwwwwwwwww  what was _wrong_ with those people !!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 30, 2019)

sexually repressed


----------

